# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Fecha de caducidad al carbón: 2018

## F. Lázaro

> *La minería, un sector con fecha de caducidad: 2018*
> 
> *Todos los yacimientos deficitarios deberán echar el cierre antes de 2019
> 
> Nuestro país mantiene una alta dependencia energética de este sector, dado que carece de fuentes propias para hacer frente a la demanda de energía*
> 
> 
>  Un grupo de mineros haciendo un piquete a las puertas de una explotación minera EFE
> 
> ...


Pues llegará ese año, e incomprensiblemente el Gobierno de turno seguirá tirando el dinero en nuestras minas, como siempre ha hecho. De todos es sabido que el carbón español es malo, bajo poder calorífico, sucio y encima de difícil extracción. Hace años que las minas deberían estar cerradas. Sale más rentable importarlo.

Prefiero más uranio y menos carbón.

----------

Jonasino (01-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Las minas cargan contra las eléctricas por no comprar su carbón*


 Manifestación minera en Madrid, en 2013 Javier Barbancho 

VÍCTOR MARTÍNEZ
Actualizado: 31/03/2015 17:30 horas 

La patronal de empresas mineras Carbunión ha cargado hoy contra las principales eléctricas por no comprar su carbón y dejar a las minas en una situación "crítica".

Al término de la reunión que han mantenido con sindicatos y el Ministerio de Industria para abordar el nuevo mecanismo de ayuda al sector, la directora general de la patronal, Mercedes Martín González, ha señalado directamente a Iberdrola y Gas Natural por tener la postura más dura y amenazar con bloquear la situación del sector en los tribunales.

"Ojalá no, pero esperamos una batalla jurídica con las eléctricas", ha sentenciado. Además, la portavoz del sector minero ha recriminado a Industria que no incluya "cifras concretas" de volumen de ayudas y de compra de carbón en el nuevo sistema diseñado para ayudar al sector.

Este mecanismo contempla el pago de incentivos a las eléctricas para que renueven sus centrales y las hagan menos contaminantes para seguir quemando este recurso.

En la misma línea se han manifestado los sindicatos UGT y CCOO, que han pedido al secretario de Estado de Energía, Alberto Nadal, que concrete el volumen de las ayudas al sector y dé una solución "inmediata" para evitar el cierre de las minas y el trabajado de los más de 3.000 mineros empleados.

Por su parte, las compañías eléctricas aseguran que están realizando "compras puntuales" y "mes a mes" ante la "incertidumbre" existente en torno al nuevo sistema de incentivos medioambientales. 

http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2015/...4188b456b.html

----------


## Jonasino

> Prefiero más uranio y menos carbón.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo

----------


## termopar

Estoy en parte de acuerdo, el carbon es ineficiente y caro. Es un problema político porque las zonas muy localizadas donde se produce el carbon no hay fuentes alternativas de trabajo ni empresariado. Se debe sustituir pero por diversas razones no se ha terminado por conseguir. 
Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en sustituirlo por uranio. Hoy en día, tenemos exceso de potencia eléctrica y mi opción mas favorable (y de largo plazo) sería eliminar carbon y uranio por gas y renovables. Y no hay que hacer nuevas inversiones, salvo las de desmantelamiento y los planes de reconversión correspondientes. Pero que sean de verdad eficaces. Y esto se consigue como con el agua, haciendo pagar lo que de veras vale cada sector energético. Que las eléctricas bien que se están aprovechando de la ineptitud de los diferentes gobiernos. No es fácil porque los lobbies son fuertes y hay muchas disposiciones legales que lo dificultan, pero se debe hacer esta reconversión ya, que tenemos una de las facturas más caras de Europa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en sustituirlo por uranio. Hoy en día, tenemos exceso de potencia eléctrica y mi opción mas favorable (y de largo plazo) sería eliminar carbon y uranio por gas y renovables.


Bueno, aquí ya cada uno tiene su punto de vista, es lógico.

Si bien es cierto que los ciclos combinados tienen menores emisiones contaminantes de CO2, SO2 y NOx en g/Kwh que las centrales convencionales de carbón o petróleo, siguen siendo importantes y contrarias al protocolo de Kioto para evitar el cambio climático. Es por eso principalmente por lo que en mi caso optaría por más uranio. 

Los nuevos reactores nucleares de III/III+ generación, son mucho más seguros que sus antecesores, tienen mayor potencia y su vida útil es mucho mayor. Está estimada una vida media operativa de 60 años, con lo cual la amortización estaría más que asegurada.

La fusión dudo mucho que lleguemos a verla algún día comercialmente, al menos con la física que hoy conocemos.

Así pues, a mi juicio el mix energético español en el futuro debería ser:

- > 50% renovables: eólica terrestre y marina, hidráulica, hidráulica reversible, solar térmica y fotovoltaica. Prefiero quitar la biomasa (+ CO2)
- 30% nuclear: una base fija y estable. Nuevas centrales basadas fundamentalmente en reactores EPR y ESBWR.
- Y como apoyo, ciclo combinado mediante gas en momentos puntuales de gran demanda.




> Que las eléctricas bien que se están aprovechando de la ineptitud de los diferentes gobiernos. No es fácil porque los lobbies son fuertes y hay muchas disposiciones legales que lo dificultan, pero se debe hacer esta reconversión ya, que tenemos una de las facturas más caras de Europa.


Yo no lo llamaría ineptitud... todo lo contrario, lo tienen muy bien pensado. Sólo hay que ver dónde acaban muchos políticos cuando dejan de estar en activo.




> http://www.elmundo.es/cronica/2014/0...2168b456c.html
> 
> *43 políticos 'enchufados' en eléctricas*

----------

Jonasino (01-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Estoy en parte de acuerdo, el carbon es ineficiente y caro. Es un problema político porque las zonas muy localizadas donde se produce el carbon no hay fuentes alternativas de trabajo ni empresariado. Se debe sustituir pero por diversas razones no se ha terminado por conseguir. 
> Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en sustituirlo por uranio. Hoy en día, tenemos exceso de potencia eléctrica y mi opción mas favorable (y de largo plazo) sería eliminar carbon y uranio por gas y renovables. Y no hay que hacer nuevas inversiones, salvo las de desmantelamiento y los planes de reconversión correspondientes. Pero que sean de verdad eficaces. Y esto se consigue como con el agua, haciendo pagar lo que de veras vale cada sector energético. Que las eléctricas bien que se están aprovechando de la ineptitud de los diferentes gobiernos. No es fácil porque los lobbies son fuertes y hay muchas disposiciones legales que lo dificultan, pero se debe hacer esta reconversión ya, que tenemos una de las facturas más caras de Europa.


Hola termopar. Siento discrepar “un poco” en el tema del mix energético español.
Para empezar lo que todos queremos es que cuando damos al botón se encienda la luz, que no se nos corte la película que dan por televisión esta noche y, sobre todo; que cuando están operando a nuestro hijo no se apaguen los focos del quirófano.
A esto vamos añadiendo una serie de condiciones que o bien nos salen de nuestra cabeza o bolsillo o las asimilamos de lo que se dice u oímos. Queremos que la factura de la luz nos salga lo más barata posible, queremos proteger el medio ambiente y no tener emisiones de CO2, queremos las nucleares lo más lejos posible de nuestra casa, queremos ríos lo mas naturales y vivos posible sin mazacotes de hormigón que los interrumpan y queremos ser lo mas autarticos energéticamente posible, esto es, que dependamos lo mínimo de nuestros vecinos o suministradores por si un mal día se les cruzan los cables y nos hacen la puñeta.
Resolver todo esto es complicado, pero como decía mi padre, cuando tengas u8n problema gordo divídelo en partes e intenta solucionarlas una a una.
Así que vamos a empezar por el tema del hilo. El carbón.
Durante muchos años ha sido un componente básico del consumo energético en España. Pero ya no es así. Además nuestro carbón es malo, caro de extraer y poco. En el siglo XIX y XX la importancia de la minería del carbón era enorme. Provincias enteras (ahora se dice comunidades) vivían prácticamente de eso. Y no digamos el poderío de los sindicatos mineros etc. ¿Ahora? Ni color. Mirar las estadísticas de gente de mina (no enchufados a los planes de jubilación anticipada demás mamandurrias): Hemos pasado de cientos de miles a cuatro pobres gatos que quieren seguir como hace cien años metiendo ruido. Mas nos valdría coger a “los de verdad” mineros y pagarles para los restos un retiro dorado y no negro. Pero claro eso va en contra de todos los listillos, empresas y personas, que se aprovechan del complicadísimo sistema de subvenciones y ayudas de forma que sale más barato importar carbón para las centrales termoeléctricas que utilizar el nacional. Y eso sí, toma CO2 y toma Kyoto que parece que no va de eso.
Y si buscamos otro componente básico de la producción eléctrica española, nos olvidamos de las centrales clásicas de fuel o gas y tenemos que ir directamente a las nucleares. Estas funcionan si o si, de forma estable y no aleatoria, el combustible es razonablemente barato y las que están en funcionamiento en España han cumplido sus ciclos de amortización. ¿Qué existe un riesgo? Claro, como el que hay que el copiloto del avión en que te vas de vacaciones se llame Andreas Luvitz. Pero ¿Cuántos han volado desde el fatídico día de Germanwigs y han llegado a su destino sin problemas?  Y encima las nucleares no emiten CO2. La pena es la moratoria nuclear que se estableció en España hace unos años que por ceguera o por política o por insensatez nos ha puesto a la cola de un tren que ni se para ni espera y nos va a costar años y euros en recuperar.
+Vistas ya las fuentes básicas vamos a las centrales de ciclo combinado, accionadas por gas. Son casi maravillosas, pueden estar y reposo y arrancar en momentos críticos de demanda, pero son caras tanto en coste como en operación y el combustible es importado. Y encima echan CO2 por un tubo.
Ahora renovables. ¿Hidráulica? Claro, amortizadas, no contaminan, versátiles en su funcionamiento, muchas ya amortizadas etc. Pero para pocas tenemos sitio ya y menos para las de turbinación-bombeo, hasta ahora la mejor forma de almacenamiento energético.
Eólicas y fotosolares: Nos sobra potencia instalada por un tubo, pero ¿Qué pasa el día de viento cero y poco sol? Además con tanta subvención, no subvención, regulación, no regulación etc. sus resultados económicos están prostituidos. Qué pena, a todos nos gustan pero no son la solución de nuestro problema.
Finalmente un tema a no olvidar son las posibilidades de intercambio internacional hasta ahora escasas y con gran futuro. Nuestras costumbres, hábitos de consumo, climatología, horas de sol etc. so non coincidentes con la mayoría de Europa y eso nos daría una gran ventaja si pudiéramos tener un intercambio energético decente. En fin, los políticos o iluminados dirán si esto es posible en un futuro.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Yo no lo llamaría ineptitud... todo lo contrario, lo tienen muy bien pensado. Sólo hay que ver dónde acaban muchos políticos cuando dejan de estar en activo.


Muy bueno, Que razón tienes

----------


## Jonasino

Lo que digo...

"La inspección general abre un proceso de "información reservada" tras desvelarse la existencia de un documento sobre presunto fraude en algunas prejubilaciones de la minería"




> La Junta de Castilla y León no tenía constancia de la existencia de un informe elaborado hace seis años por técnicos de la administración sobre un presunto fraude en las prejubilaciones de empresas mineras. El consejero de la Presidencia y portavoz del Ejecutivo autonómico, José Antonio de Santiago-Juárez, ofreció ayer explicaciones tras el Consejo de Gobierno y aseguró que, después de que un medio de comunicación nacional publicara la existencia de este documento, éste ha sido enviado a la Inspección de Trabajo y al Instituto del Carbón (dependiente del Ministerio del Ministerio de Industria, Comercio y Turismo).
> 
> Asimismo, el portavoz informó de que la Inspección General de la propia Junta de Castilla y León ha iniciado un proceso de «información reservada» para analizar lo sucedido con un informe que alertaba hace seis años de la existencia de un posible fraude de personas que estaban dadas de alta en la Seguridad Social como mineros sin serlo para prejubilarse antes y en condiciones ventajosas. De Santiago-Juárez reconoció que no le ha gustado conocer que el documento se ha ocultado durante estos años en un cajón y aseguró que el objetivo es saber «dónde se paró el informe» elaborado por un técnico de la sección de Minas de El Bierzo.
> 
> De momento, el consejero y portavoz no quiso entrar en detalles sobre las presuntas irregularidades que denuncia el documento, ya que insistió en que la Junta de Castilla y León no es competente en materia de prejubilaciones, por lo que deberá ser la Seguridad Social quien determine si existe o ha existido fraude en algunas empresas.
> 
> Lo que si dejó claro De Santiago-Juárez es que la investigación interna determinará «si existen responsabilidades disciplinarias» o de otro tipo, aunque manifestó desconocer si Eduardo Fernández, exdelegado territorial en León hace seis años y actual presidente provincial del PP, tenía conocimiento de la existencia del informe.
> 
> Rapidez. La Junta ha actuado de forma «inmediata» tras conocer durante el fin de semana la existencia de dicho documento, según explicó el portavoz. En 72 horas se ha recabado el informe desde la Consejería de Economía y Empleo y el mismo martes se ha enviado a la Inspección de Trabajo y al Instituto del Carbón.
> ...


Fuente;http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...seis/a%C3%B1os

----------


## termopar

> Hola termopar. Siento discrepar “un poco” en el tema del mix energético español.
> Para empezar lo que todos queremos es que cuando damos al botón se encienda la luz, que no se nos corte la película que dan por televisión esta noche y, sobre todo; que cuando están operando a nuestro hijo no se apaguen los focos del quirófano.
> A esto vamos añadiendo una serie de condiciones que o bien nos salen de nuestra cabeza o bolsillo o las asimilamos de lo que se dice u oímos. Queremos que la factura de la luz nos salga lo más barata posible, queremos proteger el medio ambiente y no tener emisiones de CO2, queremos las nucleares lo más lejos posible de nuestra casa, queremos ríos lo mas naturales y vivos posible sin mazacotes de hormigón que los interrumpan y queremos ser lo mas autarticos energéticamente posible, esto es, que dependamos lo mínimo de nuestros vecinos o suministradores por si un mal día se les cruzan los cables y nos hacen la puñeta.
> Resolver todo esto es complicado, pero como decía mi padre, cuando tengas u8n problema gordo divídelo en partes e intenta solucionarlas una a una.
> Así que vamos a empezar por el tema del hilo. El carbón.
> Durante muchos años ha sido un componente básico del consumo energético en España. Pero ya no es así. Además nuestro carbón es malo, caro de extraer y poco. En el siglo XIX y XX la importancia de la minería del carbón era enorme. Provincias enteras (ahora se dice comunidades) vivían prácticamente de eso. Y no digamos el poderío de los sindicatos mineros etc. ¿Ahora? Ni color. Mirar las estadísticas de gente de mina (no enchufados a los planes de jubilación anticipada demás mamandurrias): Hemos pasado de cientos de miles a cuatro pobres gatos que quieren seguir como hace cien años metiendo ruido. Mas nos valdría coger a “los de verdad” mineros y pagarles para los restos un retiro dorado y no negro. Pero claro eso va en contra de todos los listillos, empresas y personas, que se aprovechan del complicadísimo sistema de subvenciones y ayudas de forma que sale más barato importar carbón para las centrales termoeléctricas que utilizar el nacional. Y eso sí, toma CO2 y toma Kyoto que parece que no va de eso.
> Y si buscamos otro componente básico de la producción eléctrica española, nos olvidamos de las centrales clásicas de fuel o gas y tenemos que ir directamente a las nucleares. Estas funcionan si o si, de forma estable y no aleatoria, el combustible es razonablemente barato y las que están en funcionamiento en España han cumplido sus ciclos de amortización. ¿Qué existe un riesgo? Claro, como el que hay que el copiloto del avión en que te vas de vacaciones se llame Andreas Luvitz. Pero ¿Cuántos han volado desde el fatídico día de Germanwigs y han llegado a su destino sin problemas?  Y encima las nucleares no emiten CO2. La pena es la moratoria nuclear que se estableció en España hace unos años que por ceguera o por política o por insensatez nos ha puesto a la cola de un tren que ni se para ni espera y nos va a costar años y euros en recuperar.
> +Vistas ya las fuentes básicas vamos a las centrales de ciclo combinado, accionadas por gas. Son casi maravillosas, pueden estar y reposo y arrancar en momentos críticos de demanda, pero son caras tanto en coste como en operación y el combustible es importado. Y encima echan CO2 por un tubo.
> Ahora renovables. ¿Hidráulica? Claro, amortizadas, no contaminan, versátiles en su funcionamiento, muchas ya amortizadas etc. Pero para pocas tenemos sitio ya y menos para las de turbinación-bombeo, hasta ahora la mejor forma de almacenamiento energético.
> ...


 A ver, voy a explicarme mejor que creo no se me ha entendido,

Yo parto de la siguientes premisas:
- España tiene un parque generador eléctrico que supera los 100 Gw y sin embargo "sólo" se está usando unos 40 Gw más o menos
- No se tiene previsión de crecer el consumo de la forma que se hacía (se tiende a la eficiencia, y se acabó lo de hacer cemento, aluminio,etc, grandes consumidores de electricidad, para 600000 edificaciones al año) y por tanto no hay previsión de crecimiento de parque eléctrico en mucho, mucho tiempo. el consumidor eléctrico industrial es ahora China. Tampoco se puede exportar ni conectar redes a países aledaños (solo por seguridad de suministro), porque no desean competencia en un mercado estancado. 
- España tiene un déficit de tarifa inasumible.

Con esto, quiero aclarar que la única solución posible es la de no invertir en generación de electricidad, solo lo más estrictamente mínimo. Pero el mix tiene que ser redirigido hacia lo mas eficiente posible.

Lamentablemente tenemos un parque eléctrico no amortizado proveniente de la gran idea de Rodrigo Rato de empujar la burbuja inmobiliaria cuando no teníamos suficiente energía para suministro. Y todo esto paralizando el coste de la energía creando el tan conocido ahora deficit de tarifa. Las eléctricas se pusieron a crear centrales de gas, costosisimas y que ahora están prácticamente paradas. Esas amortizaciones son las que nos pesan y mucho a parte de las regulaciones de las renovables mal gestionadas en época de Zapatero.

Si España no necesita mas energía no se van a construir mas nucleares, ni gas, solo aquellas generaciones que compiten con las existentes a menor precio. Y las eléctricas saben que cuanta mas generación más perdidas de las ya instaladas. Punto. Por eso no interesa la generación distribuida que es en lo que el resto de países están trabajando.

Lo que hay que hacer es usar lo existente  e ir cerrando lo ineficiente:

-El carbon, por costoso tanto en producto primario como en costes por co2, además de ineficiente.
-La nuclear, porque por mucho que se diga, se requieren unos parámetros de seguridad cada vez mas exigentes en construcción y rehabilitación que encarecen y mucho el coste de la energía. Además se deberían introducir los costes de riesgo por catástrofe, que en estos momentos, si así ocurriera, nos pasaría como en Japón, a pagar de nuestros bolsillos de nuevo. Por eso las eléctricas no quieren renovar nucleares, porque no les sale a cuenta y quieren introducir para su renovación que en caso de catástrofe solo pagarían parte. Y teniendo como tenemos potencia inutilizada, no tiene sentido hacer esfuerzos en este sentido puesto que las centrales mas viejas incrementan en mucho el riesgo de fallo y por tanto los costes de renovación son altos.
- Por tanto hay que disminuir el parque siendo compatible con el riesgo de suministro. Esto implica que no puedes depender de una energía fija como la nuclear con una tan variable como la renovable, y el gas está infrautilizado y sin amortizar.

Por eso decía de usar gas, (compatible perfectamente con la renovable y distribuida), con renovables.
Eliminando la nuclear según se van cerrando los plazos comprometidos. Eliminando las centrales ineficientes como las de carbon o petróleo, vía interconexiones insulares y gestión correcta de los desmantelamientos. Diría mas, pero no quiero enrollarme tanto

----------


## Jonasino

> Diría mas, pero no quiero enrollarme tanto


Hola termopar.
Para empezar tienes razón, es un tema que personalmente me apasiona pero no debemos aburrir al respetable.
Por eso sólo unas consideraciones:
Una cosa es la potencia instalada, que efectivamente en España es muy grande  y desproporcionada al consumo y otra la realmente disponible. Y esta solo es la nuclear, el carbón, el fuel y la termica de gas clasica. Si nos cargamos (y debemos hacerlo) el carbón y el fuel y el gas clásico no es rentable sólo nos queda la nuclear como realmente disponible.
Otra cosa es la potencia circunstancialmente disponible. Aquí va la eolica, la fotosolar y la hidraulica. Pero por mucha potencia de este tipo que tengamos instalada, si un dia no hay viento, no hay sol y hay una sequía del carajo, es como si no tuvieramos nada.
¿Y quien da el callo entonces? La nuclear como básica y las de ciclo combinado a gas para salvar la situación.
Ante eso ( y mientras no se mejore nuestra capacidad de intercambio internacional) sólo veo una solución, que es renovar nuestro parque nuclear ya un poco obsoleto el pobre a tiempo para llegar a atender posibles situaciones delicadas que puedan plantearse en un futuro a medio y largo plazo.
Con todo afecto y respeto a otras opiniones.Jonasino

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## termopar

Respuesta rápida:
-La nuclear prácticamente no es potencia disponible sino de inercia. Arrancar o apagar una central nuclear cuesta entre uno y dos meses. Y, por tanto, hay que tener potencia de respaldo. 
-Efectivamente la renovable no se puede considerar completamente disponible pero con matices: si hay anticiclón hay sol, si hay borrasca, hay viento y agua. Por tanto se compesan y en realidad siempre hay alguna renovable funcionando y por tanto trabajando de fondo. Además, la electrónica de potencia de los aerogeneradores puede desconectar la eólica y por tanto autogestionable, por no decir la hidroeléctrica reversible y standard. Así que la renovable, a efectos prácticos, es ya en si una fuente básica del parque eléctrico. España es pionera precisamente en gestión de renovables por parte de REE por ser España casi una isla eléctrica y se ha demostrado poder funcionar con un amplio rango de uso.

----------


## Jonasino

Siento contradecirte, termopar, pero:




> -La nuclear prácticamente no es potencia disponible sino de inercia. Arrancar o apagar una central nuclear cuesta entre uno y dos meses. Y, por tanto, hay que tener potencia de respaldo.


Precisamente, pero por eso la nuclear ES la "potencia de respaldo"




> -Efectivamente la renovable no se puede considerar completamente disponible pero con matices: si hay anticiclón hay sol, si hay borrasca, hay viento y agua. Por tanto se compesan y en realidad siempre hay alguna renovable funcionando y por tanto trabajando de fondo. Además, la electrónica de potencia de los aerogeneradores puede desconectar la eólica y por tanto autogestionable, por no decir la hidroeléctrica reversible y standard. Así que la renovable, a efectos prácticos, es ya en si una fuente básica del parque eléctrico. España es pionera precisamente en gestión de renovables por parte de REE por ser España casi una isla eléctrica y se ha demostrado poder funcionar con un amplio rango de uso.


Vamos a tomar un dia cualquiera, por ejemplo el 7 de enero pasado, un dia triste sin viento ni sol:



A las 19 h. solar 0,2%, eolica 2,1%.
¿Quien curra? Carbón y nuclear como base. Ciclo combinado costándonos un riñón el gas importado de Argelia y Libia. Y hidraulica porque en ese momento tuvimos la suerte de que los pantanos estaban bastante llenos.
Si no llega a ser por eso.....velitas.

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## termopar

Mira el concepto de energía de respaldo, con todo el respecto,  creo que no es lo que piensas.
La hidráulica es renovable y se usa como generador de respuesta rápida para cubrir déficits puntuales. Si no son tan puntuales, se introduce el gas. La nuclear no es tan manejable. Es como una constante, no se adapta a la curva de demanda. No es tan terrible la renovable

----------

NoRegistrado (03-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> La hidráulica es renovable y se usa como generador de respuesta rápida para cubrir déficits puntuales. Si no son tan puntuales, se introduce el gas. La nuclear no es tan manejable. Es como una constante, no se adapta a la curva de demanda.


Totalmente de acuerdo en eso. Creo que estamos hablando de lo mismo con distintas palabras. Nuestra discrepancia es que yo considero a falta de carbón, a la nuclear como única fuente básica, permanente y estable de potencia. La llamemos respaldo o como queramos. 




> No es tan terrible la renovable


Nunca he dicho ni querido decir eso de la renovable. Sólo digo que hay circunstancias en que puede fallar estrepitosamente y para eso debemos estar preparados con otras fuentes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo parto de la siguientes premisas:
> - España tiene un parque generador eléctrico que supera los 100 Gw y sin embargo "sólo" se está usando unos 40 Gw más o menos
> - No se tiene previsión de crecer el consumo de la forma que se hacía (se tiende a la eficiencia, y se acabó lo de hacer cemento, aluminio,etc, grandes consumidores de electricidad, para 600000 edificaciones al año) y por tanto no hay previsión de crecimiento de parque eléctrico en mucho, mucho tiempo. el consumidor eléctrico industrial es ahora China. Tampoco se puede exportar ni conectar redes a países aledaños (solo por seguridad de suministro), porque no desean competencia en un mercado estancado. 
> - España tiene un déficit de tarifa inasumible.
> 
> Con esto, quiero aclarar que la única solución posible es la de no invertir en generación de electricidad, solo lo más estrictamente mínimo. Pero el mix tiene que ser redirigido hacia lo mas eficiente posible.


Eso es obvio, ahora mismo no hay que invertir más en generación, nuestro sistema está sobredimensionado.

España ha tenido 4 planes energéticos nacionales, cada cual peor, y han creado un monstruo insostenible.




> Lamentablemente tenemos un parque eléctrico no amortizado proveniente de la gran idea de Rodrigo Rato de empujar la burbuja inmobiliaria cuando no teníamos suficiente energía para suministro. Y todo esto paralizando el coste de la energía creando el tan conocido ahora deficit de tarifa. Las eléctricas se pusieron a crear centrales de gas, costosisimas y que ahora están prácticamente paradas. Esas amortizaciones son las que nos pesan y mucho a parte de las regulaciones de las renovables mal gestionadas en época de Zapatero.


Sí, tanto uno como otro no pudieron hacer las cosas peor. En la época de Aznar, como la demanda crecía a ritmos del 5/6% anual (qué tiempos) no se le ocurrió otra cosa que sembrar el país de centrales de ciclo combinado y pasarse Kioto por sus partes nobles. Y bueno, qué decir de ZP, con su política de repartir salvajes subvenciones a renovables y régimen especial, como el que siembra arroz a mano, venga dinero ahí, sin miseria. 

Entre unos y otros, luego pasó lo que pasó... la factura eléctrica comenzó a subir de forma exponencial, el 40% del coste actual de la factura eléctrica se debe a esas terribles políticas. En pocos años pasó de ser una de las facturas más de Europa a todo lo contrario, una de las más caras. Algunos sectores, encantados de ello, está claro.




> -La nuclear, porque por mucho que se diga, se requieren unos parámetros de seguridad cada vez mas exigentes en construcción y rehabilitación que *encarecen y mucho el coste de la energía.*


Discrepo en eso. En Francia el 75% de la electricidad es de origen nuclear, y sin embargo el kw/h es de los mas bajos de Europa. Tal vez, porque allí no se ha hecho esa política salvaje de subvencionar las energías más caras posibles como se hizo aquí, ni sobredimensionar su sistema.

Cierto es que las nuevas centrales basadas en reactores de 3ª Gen. son más caras y con mayores parámetros de seguridad, pero también se ha incrementado notablemente la vida útil la duración de los nuevos reactores. De hecho, para el EPR y ESBWR está estimada una vida media de 60 años sin cambio de vasija. Teniendo en cuenta que la potencia que se maneja en esos reactores es de 1.500 MWe, a 60 años... energía por un tubo. Amortización más que asegurada.




> Además se deberían introducir los costes de riesgo por catástrofe, que en estos momentos, si así ocurriera, nos pasaría como en Japón, a pagar de nuestros bolsillos de nuevo.


Tampoco estoy de acuerdo. Si hiciéramos eso, también deberíamos añadir el coste por riesgo de catástrofe a la hidráulica por ejemplo. Si eso se hubiese puesto, no se habría construido una sola presa en España, pues los costes que puede tener una rotura de una presa son inimaginables.

Del mismo modo que tampoco podemos añadir a la nuclear los costes de tratamiento y almacenamiento de los residuos, porque de hacerlo, también habría que añadir al resto de energías, especialmente las renovables, los costes de los residuos que también se generar al fabricar esas tecnologías, algunos de esos residuos también son muy contaminantes o tóxicos y nunca se hablan de ellos. O los costes que puede tener el calentamiento global por el CO2 del ciclo combinado.




> Por eso las eléctricas no quieren renovar nucleares, porque no les sale a cuenta


Las eléctricas no invierten en nucleares por varias razones. La primera y principal, por la moratoria nuclear, porque si bien la moratoria debería haber acabado con la liberación del sector eléctrico en 1997, todos sabemos que la moratoria sigue vigente por otros cauces. La decisión final de construir una central nuclear estaría en manos del Gobierno de turno, que sería el encargado de autorizarlo y conceder el permiso. Con no conceder ninguna, ahí tienes la moratoria en vigor.

Y por otro lado, si a la industria nuclear se le hubiesen ofrecido esas salvajes subvenciones que se le han dado a las renovables años atrás, España ahora mismo tendría decenas y decenas de reactores nucleares, la Península iba a parecer un festival del uranio, España se vería desde el espacio de color azul por la luz de Cherenkov jajaja.

Fuera ironías, si esas subvenciones de las renovables las hubiesen recibido la industria nuclear, se habrían proyectado unas cuantas de centrales nuevas, tenlo por seguro.

Incluso sin recibir subvenciones, si hubiesen tenido la seguridad de que no paralizarían los proyectos, también se habrían hecho nuevas.




> Y teniendo como tenemos potencia inutilizada, no tiene sentido hacer esfuerzos en este sentido puesto que las centrales mas viejas incrementan en mucho el riesgo de fallo y por tanto los costes de renovación son altos.


Eso es obvio. Nuestras centrales ya tienen unos años, son de IIG y cuando les llegue su hora, hay que jubilarlas a la fuerza.




> Por tanto hay que disminuir el parque siendo compatible con el riesgo de suministro. Esto implica que no puedes depender de una energía fija como la nuclear con una tan variable como la renovable, y el gas está infrautilizado y sin amortizar.
> 
> Por eso decía de usar gas, (compatible perfectamente con la renovable y distribuida), con renovables.
> Eliminando la nuclear según se van cerrando los plazos comprometidos. Eliminando las centrales ineficientes como las de carbon o petróleo, vía interconexiones insulares y gestión correcta de los desmantelamientos. Diría mas, pero no quiero enrollarme tanto


Ahora mismo sí, sin duda, hay que amortizar lo que tenemos de la mejor manera posible. El problema va a ser dentro de 20/30 años. Para esas fechas, todas nuestras nucleares deberían estar cerradas, y la mayoría de centrales de ciclo combinado estarán al final de su vida útil. ¿Qué vamos a hacer?

- ¿Nos la vamos a jugar al 100% a renovables? Yo no lo haría.
- ¿Seguimos apostando por más gas? Es decir, más CO2 y a tomar viento Kioto.

Ahí es donde yo optaría por ese mix que dije al principio del hilo, es decir: 1/3 nuclear como base, renovables y ciclo combinado para momentos pico.

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya, curioso artículo el que aparece en El País...




> http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...41_442269.html
> 
> *Los planes de los países ricos contra el calentamiento son insuficientes*
> 
>  Alicia Rivera Madrid 2 ABR 2015 - 20:27 CEST 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...


Con lo cual, centrales térmicas y biomasa cada vez lo tendrían más difícil. A si pues, en el futuro, como diría Homer...

----------

Jonasino (03-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Ahí es donde yo optaría por ese mix que dije al principio del hilo, es decir: 1/3 nuclear como base, renovables y ciclo combinado para momentos pico.


Me parece perfecto, pero insisto que para poder llegar a eso contando con el cierre del carbón, ya nos podemos ir poniendo las pilas en la renovación de nuestro parque nuclear.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exageras un poco con lo de comparar el posible desastre de una rotura de presa con el de un accidente nuclear. Un poco bastante.
Ni se le parecen. Si una presa se rompe y se lleva por delante una población, son muchos gastos pero al poco tiempo vuelve a estar habitable. En Fukushima o Chernóbil es "ligeramente" distinto. y posiblemente esas zonas no se puedan habitar en siglos.
 La seguridad, sus gastos, el almacenaje y custodia de sus residuos es el gran talón de Aquiles de la nuclear con los sistemas actuales.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Bueno, lo que queda ya son opiniones para el lector. Futurible?

Yo solo contemplo posible como uso nuclear la fusión si algún día se llega a controlar y regular. El resto deja desechos para siempre, riesgos que visto lo visto, cada 30 años un accidente nuclear en algún lugar y con muy dificil o imposible recuperación y cada vez montándose mas nucleares en zonas menos seguras. En su día las nucleares que se montaron y fallaron eran lo mejor de lo mejor en técnica y se ha visto que no eran seguras.
Sin embargo el desarrollo de tecnologías renovables es simple y poco intrusiva, y el desarrollo en 15 años no se lo imaginó ni el más optimista. Se mejora su eficiencia y competitividad año tras año, somos (o éramos) punteros y creaba puestos de trabajo en España. Y tenemos recursos, no tenemos ni uranio, ni petróleo, ni gas. 

Yo el futuro lo veo en el desarrollo de la energía distribuida y la gestión del transporte y almacenamiento de electricidad. Ya veremos que pasa en otros 15 años, pero en mi opinión sobraran todas las grandes centrales eléctricas del mundo. Todo el desarrollo se centrará en baterías, hidrógeno, o similares y en poco tiempo todos tendremos nuestro sistema de almacenamiento de energía propio y estaremos pensando en quitar las torres de distribución que tan feo deja el paisaje. O eso deseo.

----------

NoRegistrado (03-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Bueno, lo que queda ya son opiniones para el lector. Futurible?
> 
> Yo solo contemplo posible como uso nuclear la fusión si algún día se llega a controlar y regular. El resto deja desechos para siempre, riesgos que visto lo visto, cada 30 años un accidente nuclear en algún lugar y con muy dificil o imposible recuperación y cada vez montándose mas nucleares en zonas menos seguras. En su día las nucleares que se montaron y fallaron eran lo mejor de lo mejor en técnica y se ha visto que no eran seguras.
> Sin embargo el desarrollo de tecnologías renovables es simple y poco intrusiva, y el desarrollo en 15 años no se lo imaginó ni el más optimista. Se mejora su eficiencia y competitividad año tras año, somos (o éramos) punteros y creaba puestos de trabajo en España. Y tenemos recursos, no tenemos ni uranio, ni petróleo, ni gas. 
> 
> Yo el futuro lo veo en el desarrollo de la energía distribuida y la gestión del transporte y almacenamiento de electricidad. Ya veremos que pasa en otros 15 años, pero en mi opinión sobraran todas las grandes centrales eléctricas del mundo. Todo el desarrollo se centrará en baterías, hidrógeno, o similares y en poco tiempo todos tendremos nuestro sistema de almacenamiento de energía propio y estaremos pensando en quitar las torres de distribución que tan feo deja el paisaje. O eso deseo.


Yo estoy más o menos de acuerdo contigo.
 El futuro está en producir lo más cerca posible del punto de uso, es decir, en el punto de uso. Y lo que cambiará todo es el almacenamiento. Mi cuñado tuvo en Telefónica el segundo tf móvil de España en pruebas por todo el país. Su batería pesaba 5 kg y duraba poco. Hoy en día está guardado a la espera de exhibirse en un museo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

En la linea de lo que comentabamos. Red electrica indica que tenemos suficiente potencia hasta 2018. Y en base a eso se están desmantelando algunas centrales de ciclo combinado:




> "Red Eléctrica de España (REE) considera que hasta 2018 existe "margen suficiente" para cubrir la demanda punta de electricidad y disponer además de una reserva de 2.000 megavatios (MW) sin necesidad de sumar nueva potencia al sistema eléctrico."
> 
> Esta consideración aparece recogida en un estudio sobre la cobertura del sistema eléctrico realizado por el gestor de la red eléctrica con el objeto de evaluar el impacto del cierre del ciclo combinado de gas de Iberdrola en Castellón, de 800 megavatios (MW). Este cierre, al que otorgó su visto bueno la CNMC, se suma al que previsiblemente aprobará el regulador para una central de E.ON en Tarragona y se producirá a pesar del rechazo a la clausura de sendos ciclos combinados de Iberdrola y Endesa en Cádiz y Huelva.
> 
> Todos los horizontes a largo plazo analizados por REE muestran que el parque eléctrico español se encuentra bien dimensionado al menos hasta 2018, momento a partir del cual, y sólo en el caso de que la demanda evolucione en la parte alta de las previsiones, podría llegar a evaluarse la necesidad de nueva potencia. Sólo en torno a 2020, y en condiciones extremas de una baja hidraulicidad y una demanda punta de 51.500 MW, podría llegarse a un índice de cobertura inferior al umbral deseado.
> 
> A medio plazo, el informe de REE calcula que, incluso en situaciones extremas con muy baja hidraulicidad y eolicidad, y con una "demanda extrema", el sistema eléctrico es capaz de responder sin problemas a las puntas de consumo y disponer de 5.757 MW de reserva. Este escenario extremo, en el que la demanda punta sería de 45.000 MW, incluiría además la indisponibilidad de 2.000 MW, lo equivalente a una tercera parte del parque nuclear español. Si la probabilidad de que se alcance esta demanda es ahora del 1%, la de que haya una indisponibilidad de esta magnitud es del 15%. Este escenario hipotético de mayor tensión en el sistema calculado por REE se podría dar con una probabilidad del 0,0015%.


A esto añadiría que también habría margen para bajar la nuclear cuando sus ciclos de vida vayan acabando

----------


## Jonasino

> En la linea de lo que comentabamos. Red electrica indica que tenemos suficiente potencia hasta 2018. Y en base a eso se están desmantelando algunas centrales de ciclo combinado:
> 
> 
> 
> A esto añadiría que también habría margen para bajar la nuclear cuando sus ciclos de vida vayan acabando


¿Y por que no empezar con las de carbón como se dice al principio del hilo?

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## termopar

Si, claro. Esas las primeras.

----------

Jonasino (07-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Un documento muy interesante sobre el tema (para el que sea capaz de leerlo entero)
Son muy significativas las cifras de trabajadores actuales de la minería del carbón etc.
Siento no tener tiempo para hacer un resumen
Nuevo-Marco-2013-2018.pdf

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Menos de 5.000. Hay que ir reciclándolos.

En España aún hay que reciclar algunos sectores.

Tiene alguien algún documento, lo más imparcial posible, que certifique que el carbón español es de menor calidad que el importado? No lo pongo en duda, es por no buscarlo sin los conocimientos necesarios.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Documento neutral, lo desconozco, pero hay uno del 2009 con bastante detalle en el que se pueden deducir algunos datos, es de greenpeace:
http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/Glo...o/09-06-12.pdf
Se ha consumido bastante lignito pardo en as pontes y zona de Teruel. No se si por precio barato o por qué (no lo tengo claro). Desde luego el de menor calidad nos lo hemos consumido casi todo  y apenas quedan reservas, quedando el de mejor calidad pero que no debe ser competitivo, al menos eso entiendo. Supongo que tendrá que ver si la extracción es a cielo abierto o de mina y si las vetas son mas limpias y anchas o no.

----------

Jonasino (16-abr-2015),NoRegistrado (16-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Gracias por el documento, voy a ver como me meto la 140 pag.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Documento neutral, lo desconozco


Buen tocho y parece interesante, a ver si esta noche me lo leo, que sólo lo he ojeado.
Lo de neutral como pide Miguel, eso va a ser más dificil, porque mirar lo que tenía yo guardado del Colegio de Geólogos de casi las mismas fechas:

[QUOTE]Los geólogos dicen que "no es verdad que el carbón español sea caro o de peor calidad"
El Ilustre Colegio Oficial de Geólogos de España (Icog) considera que "no es verdad que el carbón español sea más caro o de peor calidad que el exterior".


Esta valoración llega en medio de la polémica que el real decreto de ayudas al carbón nacional está generando en el sector eléctrico, que ha recurrido a la justicia europea y española en contra de una norma que, a su entender, va contra sus intereses.

El Icog considera que "es un mito que el carbón en España se encuentre en desigualdad de condiciones con el que se exporta de Europa, a pesar de que el sector atraviese un evidente retroceso desde hace algunos años".

En palabras del geólogo experto en minería y responsable de política energética de este colegio, Rafael Varea, "no es verdad que sea más caro que el del exterior, porque a las compañías eléctricas se les vende al mismo precio que el carbón de importación, y el Estado subvenciona los costes al empresario carbonero por encima del precio de venta; por tanto a las eléctricas no les cuesta más caro nuestro carbón".

Tampoco es cierto, añadió, que sea de peor calidad porque depende del tipo de carbón. "En León y Palencia tenemos antracita que tiene un poder calorífico cercano a las 7.200 termias", señala Varea. "En Cangas de Narcea, la hulla, por el contrario, es de menor poder calorífico, pero esa circunstancia se tiene en cuenta en el precio final del carbón", dijo.

Asimismo, incidió en que el carbón español cumple con los requisitos medioambientales exigidos por la Unión Europea en cuanto a emisiones contaminantes.

El Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio, a través del Instituto para la Reestructuración de la Minería del Carbón y Desarrollo de las Comarcas Mineras, se encarga de canalizar las ayudas al sector. Unas van dirigidas a los empresarios mineros para compensar sus pérdidas de explotación, otras a prejubilaciones y desarrollos locales, creación de infraestructuras en las comarcas mineras y apoyo a las empresas que se instalan allí y generan empleos en estas comarcas deprimidas.

"Las explotaciones de carbón no son rentables y necesitan subvenciones de la Administración, que están autorizadas por la Unión Europea, lo mismo que le sucede a Alemania o Polonia", puntualizó el responsable del Icog. Esas ayudas directas también se utilizan para fomentar otras industrias en la zona.

Progresivamente se han ido cerrando las minas de carbón existentes. "En la actualidad sólo quedan explotaciones en Asturias, al norte de la provincia de León y Palencia, en Puertollano (Ciudad Real), en Peñarroya (Córdoba) y en zonas localizadas de Aragón", explicó Varea.

Con todo, a su juicio, "no es una cuestión económica", sino que estas ayudas "se siguen manteniendo porque hay un problema social con todas las familias y comarcas que viven del carbón y no tienen ninguna alternativa".

El decreto del carbón, aprobado el 1 de octubre de 2010 por el Consejo de Ministros, recoge una partida presupuestaria para financiar el déficit del sector. Gracias a este decreto, las compañías mineras pueden hacer frente al pago de las nóminas de sus trabajadores, concluyó.

[QUOTE]

Fuente:energiadiario.com

----------


## termopar

Bueno,  es que pedirle a un geologo que vaya en contra de las minas, es como pedirle a un civil que vaya en contra de embalses o carreteras

----------

